# Green Terror Pictures



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## olsonwa07 (Jul 9, 2010)

looks amazing!!!!! Just got myself a GT, I love him to death, will prolly end up being the only fish in my 55, maybe with a rainbow shark >.> if they will be ok together. Gotta see.

Did you use a high quality camera? They look spectacular. His facial markings are superb, did they always come in like that or did he get more as he matured?


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

It get more colorful everyday. I use a cannon 30D with a 70-200mm L IS. Could barely get enough light with that len indoor so I use ISO 1600.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 9, 2010)

Very Nice


----------



## love-my-fish (Nov 26, 2009)

Awesome pics..... i just a male and female juvie i'm growing out to go with my J.D's... hope they will be okay together......


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

umm.. I hope your JD and GT will be okay. My JD and GT live together since they were about 2 inches in length. One day when the JD was about 7 inches he started being all aggressive and beat up the smaller 5 inches (at the time) GT (GT takes longer to grow). I had to separate the tank with a separator. I'm waiting for my Oscar to grow a bit more and then move the GT in with him. Hope everything work out or else one fish will have to go to the LFS


----------



## love-my-fish (Nov 26, 2009)

I hope they will to... i will never bring my fish to a local fish store.... would rather somehow try to keep them or give them to someone who really would take care of them. I actually put in a 2 inch female with my full grown male jack and she is now about 7 inches.... he didn't attack her which i was surprised..... we will see once they get bigger... but they are going to be going into either a 135 gallon tank or a 210 gallon tank..... not sure yet.........
fingers crossed for down the road....
cheers and thanks for the heads up......


----------



## benny71 (Sep 30, 2010)

Awesome!

Green Terrors are some of the prettiest fresh water fish, IMO.

I have a 3" GT in a tank with my flametail peacocks and yellow labs because I was told he would be fine with them...I've since learned(read) differently, so I'll have to find a new home for him before he matures. :?

(Yes, I'm a newb to fish and should have researched before I just took a LFS owner's word for it :roll: )


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

benny71, though it's certainly not ideal, the GT might be ok long term with your other fish, if it's a large tank that's decorated properly.

Decorate the tank with a large overhanging tree root/driftwood on one side, with a rockpile (with a lot of caves) on the other. Leave a mostly open space in between. The GT normally will claim the driftwood, and the Africans will normally claim the rocky area. That setup usually even works with more aggressive CA cichlids and Africans.


----------



## walterharris (Sep 19, 2010)

hey, I was wondering if any1can help me out I have a female green terror9cm, Oscar15cm and two pictus cats in my 4ft tank. My green terror has laid some eggs and is protecting them a lot, can some1 tell me what I should do with them? thanx


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *walterharris*,

The eggs will not be fetile and once the GT relizes this (when they turn white) she will eat them herself. That is if the pictus cats do not get to them first.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## benny71 (Sep 30, 2010)

oldcatfish said:


> benny71, though it's certainly not ideal, the GT might be ok long term with your other fish, if it's a large tank that's decorated properly.
> 
> Decorate the tank with a large overhanging tree root/driftwood on one side, with a rockpile (with a lot of caves) on the other. Leave a mostly open space in between. The GT normally will claim the driftwood, and the Africans will normally claim the rocky area. That setup usually even works with more aggressive CA cichlids and Africans.


Thanks for the tip(s)!

I'm not sure it will work, because it's only a 55g, but if you think I could put the rock on one side and some driftwood on the other and they could live peacefully, I'll definitely give it a shot.

Right now I have 12 Flametail Peacocks(I will be thinning them down as I figure out who's male and female) and 4 yellow labs in there with the green terror...In a 55g, is there any way that could work?

Also, if it would, what shape of driftwood would work best?

Thanks!


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Beautiful pics. LSBoost. Got anymore?
:thumb:


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

It might work in the 55g if the GT is female. A male GT will need a bit more room.

The driftwood that works best is something that will simulate a tree root or branch, hanging down into the water at an angle. I place them from the back corner facing downard toward the front. Then leave about a 18 inches of open space. On the other 18 inches or so of the tank, make a large rockpile with about 2 caves per African cichlid.


----------



## benny71 (Sep 30, 2010)

oldcatfish said:


> It might work in the 55g if the GT is female. A male GT will need a bit more room.
> 
> The driftwood that works best is something that will simulate a tree root or branch, hanging down into the water at an angle. I place them from the back corner facing downard toward the front. Then leave about a 18 inches of open space. On the other 18 inches or so of the tank, make a large rockpile with about 2 caves per African cichlid.


Thanks!

Can you tell me how big/old a GT needs to be before you can tell the sex? Mine is about 3 inches.

Edit: Here is a 2 or so week old picture...He/she has grown some since then.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

I promise I'll get some more Pictures up for you guys soon. I'll test out my other lens this time. Umm I'll probably take the pictures tonight and get it up here by tomorrow night. Hang on guys..

Benny, Try to get a piece of driftwood that is not sharp. You never know when your fish will run into it.


----------



## benny71 (Sep 30, 2010)

> benny71, though it's certainly not ideal, the GT might be ok long term with your other fish, if it's a large tank that's decorated properly.
> 
> Decorate the tank with a large overhanging tree root/driftwood on one side, with a rockpile (with a lot of caves) on the other. Leave a mostly open space in between. The GT normally will claim the driftwood, and the Africans will normally claim the rocky area. That setup usually even works with more aggressive CA cichlids and Africans.





> Benny, Try to get a piece of driftwood that is not sharp. You never know when your fish will run into it.


OK, I stopped by Petsmart tonight to look at some brighter lighting for my tank and I came across this:










I know it's mass produced, unoriginal and it doesn't look that great in the picture, but it actually looks really good in person...

It is about 18 inches tall and 6 inches in diameter(at the bottom)...When I saw it, I immediately thought about this thread.

Would something like this work? If not, can one of you post an example that would work better?

Thanks a lot...I'd really like to keep this fish in this tank, but if push comes to shove I'll turn the 55g I'm getting on Saturday into his/her tank.


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

Benny71, that should work very well. And it will look just fine after it's in the tank for awhile.


----------



## benny71 (Sep 30, 2010)

oldcatfish said:


> Benny71, that should work very well. And it will look just fine after it's in the tank for awhile.


Thanks OCF, I'll probably go pick one up and rearrange my tank tonight. :thumb:

If this doesn't work, I'll probably get another GT(of the opposite sex once I can determine this one's) and turn the tank I'm getting Saturday into a GT tank.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## benny71 (Sep 30, 2010)

Handsome fish LSBoost!

OCF, I bought that tree today and rearranged my tank...I also found out I need some new rocks, because the ones I have don't look good in a corner. LOL.

I'll snap a picture and post it later once the water clears back up.


----------



## benny71 (Sep 30, 2010)

Here is the tank now with the new decoration for the GT.

Like I said, I hate the rocks now, but they will have to suffice until I change out the gravel for sand...Also, I added a black background, but I haven't flattened it out yet.

I'll be switching out the fake plants with real ones that look like the tall one in the back left corner when I do the substrate change.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice fish/tanks both of you!!!


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Amen,

Love the GT Boost, makes me want one really bad... opcorn:


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

Benny, the tank looks nice, but I do have a suggestion.

Make the space between the driftwood and the rockpile a little more open, so that the territories are a bit better defined. If there isn't any aggression between the GT and Africans, don't worry about it though.


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

Oh yeah, and to LSBoost, your GT is really a stunner!


----------



## benny71 (Sep 30, 2010)

oldcatfish said:


> Benny, the tank looks nice, but I do have a suggestion.
> 
> Make the space between the driftwood and the rockpile a little more open, so that the territories are a bit better defined. If there isn't any aggression between the GT and Africans, don't worry about it though.


How would I go about doing that? The driftwood is almost touching the glass...Are you saying I should get rid of the smaller rock pile?

There is zero aggression between the GT and the Peacocks, but I'm sure that will change over time.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah the middle rock pile being removed I believe is the suggestion


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

Yes, the middle rockpile should be removed; but only if you see aggression.


----------



## benny71 (Sep 30, 2010)

oldcatfish said:


> Yes, the middle rockpile should be removed; but only if you see aggression.


I went ahead and moved the GT to my other 55g that now has 4 tiger barbs and a pleco...I'm sure I'll have to remove the TBs over time, but right now the GT couldn't care less that they are in there. Hopefully he/she gets some more size before they have to be removed, because the tank will look pretty empty without them.


----------

